# Nootropics for social anxiety



## langnerscott (Feb 13, 2016)

Does anyone have experience using nootropics for social anxiety?

I've been on the medication marry-go-round but have trouble tolerating side effects. I've been researching supplements and it seems like some people have had success with nootropics. I am anxious in general (not just socially), and have been this way for a long time. It's a vicious cycle.

In terms of nootropics for social anxiety, I'm talking about things like: 

Phenibut
Tianeptine
Kava Kava (not really a nootropic)

A Google search turns up: http://www.brainprotips.com/best-nootropics-for-social-anxiety/

I'm looking at the Phenibut from here: https://www.bluebrainboost.com/p/phenibut/

I have absolutely no idea if this vendor is legitimate. Does anyone have any input?


----------



## yaniv1512 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm trying it for 2 weeks. 
Used it 5 times. 
Its a miracle!
I wish i could use it every day

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## yaniv1512 (Sep 19, 2011)

yaniv1512 said:


> I'm trying it for 2 weeks.
> Used it 5 times.
> Its a miracle!
> I wish i could use it every day
> ...


Talking about phenibut. 
The regular and the faa

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

yaniv1512 said:


> I'm trying it for 2 weeks.
> Used it 5 times.
> Its a miracle!
> I wish i could use it every day
> ...


can u tell more like how u felt before and after, did u have problems with talking with people and did it help


----------



## yaniv1512 (Sep 19, 2011)

I used antidepressants for 10 years.
All kinds...
Stop them 1 month ago.
When i without phenibut i don't want to talk and see nobody, even family. 
With the phenibut all is different 

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

None of those are _really_ nootropics, phenibut and tianeptine are fairly serious pharmaceuticals and kava kava isn't entirely dissimilar to alcohol in its effects.

Be careful dosing tianeptine, it has some addiction potential depending on dose. Phenibut has serious addiction and tolerance potential, you should only use once every week or two. My opinion


----------



## yaniv1512 (Sep 19, 2011)

That i know, but I read of many people that are taking phenibut daily .
And i ask myself why not to take phenibut as a medicine. 
Like i try 30 kinds of antidepressants. 


Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## StephT (Aug 5, 2016)

*Phenibut*

I have been taking Phenibut FAA from http://liftmode.com for the past 2 years. It has helped so much with my anxiety in a group of people. It has even helped me to speak in public some, which used to be worse than the thought of death. I used to rely on alcohol but that started not agreeing with me. Plus I can't always have a drink in certain situations. I found that if I take it 3 hours before I need it, it works best. I like the FAA better than the HCL crystals because of the taste.

Liftmode is a great company. They have been very reliable. I usually get my shipment in 3 days. Their product is effective consistently.


----------



## excel2323 (Aug 15, 2016)

*Phenibut*

I've been taking phenibut for a year or so to help with anxiety and general sociability. Just figured I'd report on my experience and give a review of phenibut for anyone doing research on it/what to get. I've used pills and powder from Liftmode. The pills worked great - I would take them once or twice a week on days that I knew were going to be extra stressful/induce extra anxiety or when I was giving presentations. Also took some one time before a wedding - I was pretty much the life of the party - big difference from my default state. My usual dose that lasts me most of a day is 1.5g spread out into a few doses throughout 8 hours or so. It gets me feeling confident and VERY sociable - and I am normally very introverted. I typically just prefer being alone the majority of the time - with this stuff though, I can't get enough of hanging/talking with people, so it really comes in handy for times when I don't have a choice about doing that anyway! Eventually I switched to getting tubs of powder from them since it's more cost effective. I got a capsule maker for $20 or something, and it worked every bit as well as the pre-made pills from Liftmode and is significantly cheaper. 
The elephant in the room with phenibut is that some people have trouble with addiction to it and using too much, then getting withdrawals. I'm just one person, but I personally have had no negative issues with using it as long as I have - I just make sure not to take more than 2-3g over the course of any given week (with some weeks skipped thrown in), and it's been totally fine for me. No withdrawals, no cravings - I just don't think about it if I don't want to use it at that time. 
Highly recommended for putting social anxiety on pause when you need to. Price from Liftmode is a good value and they give you a discount for future orders too. As long as you're careful about how much you use it, I see no reason why you shouldn't see if helps you like it has for me.


----------



## pheniboner (Feb 9, 2016)

yaniv1512 said:


> That i know, but I read of many people that are taking phenibut daily .
> And i ask myself why not to take phenibut as a medicine.
> Like i try 30 kinds of antidepressants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


DO NOT TAKE PHENIBUT DAILY. NO! You will regret it!


----------



## ATI (Aug 9, 2016)

The list is pretty sizable for supplements that are considered nootropics.

Certain supplements such as ashwagandha, lemon balm/Melissa Officinalis, L-theanine, and GABA are calmative and nootropic both at the same time, and might help to quell anxiety while also boosting memory/recall, focus, and concentration.

I currently am taking Huperzine A as a nootropic, but for anxiety and insomnia, I take a huge megadose of inositol along with 400 mg of L-theanine a half hour before bedtime.

Any supplement (including Huperzine A) that boosts acetylcholine in the brain, more than likely increases anxiety rather than decreases it.


----------



## expand (May 9, 2017)

Phenibut in small amount and not daily. Around 300mg 5 hours before a major event can be effective. Be careful not to overdo or take it to often as the tolerance builds up really really fast.

Ashwagandha seems to help as well.

Everyone is different so it might not work for you. For many, good old exercise is the best option.


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

I found that good night sleep makes me feel really good the next day consistently


----------



## agaga (Jan 21, 2013)

I used Phenibut for the first time the other day. It definitely offers some sort of improvement, but it's not a magic bullet. I found I was more interested in what people were saying when speaking to them, which helps immensely for me. I also feel like it kind of improves creativity which makes it easier to think of stuff to say and keep the conversation going. The downside was that when it started wearing off I felt real jittery and uncomfortable. There's also the fact that its addictive and has a (supposedly) horrible withdrawal so you can only take it once a week or so. 

Let me say that compared to other nootropics, it's on another level as far as im concerned, in that it has a tangible affect and you do feel different. This is in contrast to say ashwagandha, which in my opinion does nothing, and l-theanine which is more subtle.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

agaga said:


> I used Phenibut for the first time the other day. It definitely offers some sort of improvement, but it's not a magic bullet. I found I was more interested in what people were saying when speaking to them, which helps immensely for me. I also feel like it kind of improves creativity which makes it easier to think of stuff to say and keep the conversation going. The downside was that when it started wearing off I felt real jittery and uncomfortable. There's also the fact that its addictive and has a (supposedly) horrible withdrawal so you can only take it once a week or so.
> 
> Let me say that compared to other nootropics, it's on another level as far as im concerned, in that it has a tangible affect and you do feel different. This is in contrast to say ashwagandha, which in my opinion does nothing, and l-theanine which is more subtle.


what dose did you take ? 2-3g can be the sweet spot


----------



## agaga (Jan 21, 2013)

I got the capsules, think they were 500mg. Given how I felt after that, I honestly feel like taking 2-3g would have spaced me out big time. You take it regular, then?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

agaga said:


> I got the capsules, think they were 500mg. Given how I felt after that, I honestly feel like taking 2-3g would have spaced me out big time. You take it regular, then?


No not regularly, not these days anyway - I never used to feel anything from the recommended dose of about 500 to 1000mg a day so I experimented a bit and 2-3g was perfect but best work your own way up until you find the right dosage as, as you say, too much can **** you up a little (in a good way but not a socially accepted way!!  )


----------



## agaga (Jan 21, 2013)

> in a good way but not a socially accepted way


Hah, yeah I can imagine. Might be fun to try it once though!


----------

